# Reset of Dataone Modem ?? coz i forgot password



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 16, 2007)

I forgot the password for 192.168.1.1 for my Dataone ADSL modem 

its DareGlobal DB108 Modem !
Now how to i recover it ??
if i Reset the modem.. will it work ? i mean the password...will it be reset ??
i wanted to port forwarding for using bittorrent

the default was admin and admin i think so

this is the picture of my modem

*img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/5/11/16/t_DSC00019m_7f9a5f7.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Nov 16, 2007)

Yup resetting ur modem ll change the localhost passwd to the default value.. check ur manual for more details..


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2007)

Once reset every thing will be factory default.. 
you have to enter each and everything again.. your defaults will be admin & admin as you said.. 
you have to enter the BSNL Username as well as the password too. even your portforward settings.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks a lot pathiks and charan

but i am scared... from where to get the settings
i don't know how to set it up..after RESET !!

and the manual.. its not there for this modem..

and more over what is my dataone user name password ?? is it the same as the one that i use to check my dataone usage in dataone site ??


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> thanks a lot pathiks and charan
> 
> but i am scared... from where to get the settings
> i don't know how to set it up..after RESET !!
> ...



yes username and password are the same as you check your usage.  , I guess you should have got a manual with your modem on how to setup the router..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2007)

copy ur dataone username and password some text file.then try resetting modem.there is a small hole in the back of the router where u can push with pencil for resetting.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks guys.. i will check out the modem manual.. i hv to search for it..!
i just wanted to know the settings that will make my modem work
how about enabling all the options in that router site ?? i think tis is a good idea

i also wanted to know about port forwarding... coz i want to use bit torrent


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2007)

use bridge mode(dial from os) and avoid the messy configs for port forwarding.open a port via firewall in ur operating system.voila!works!
otherwise in pppoe-dialer mode from router,u have to enable virtual server thingy which i lack knowledge


----------

